# Help



## Suriano10 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello I am a new user on FreeBSD and i am iN need of some help, so please could you help me with these questions.

How to manage FTP servers
How to manage DNS server
and HTTP server


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 9, 2011)

These are impossible questions to answer, just like "How do you drive a car?".

*How to ask questions the smart way.*


----------



## SirDice (Feb 9, 2011)

Besides that, google will produce a huge amount of info regarding this. It really, really doesn't matter if an FTP, HTTP or DNS server runs on FreeBSD, Linux or my mom's fridge.


----------



## Suriano10 (Feb 9, 2011)

I have been searching in google but i canÂ´t still find the answer.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 9, 2011)

Since Google indexes these forums, it's probably not here either then. Either ask specific questions, or buy some books of the O'Reilly series. There is no FreeBSD-specific topic here. Don't expect a complete tutorial on issues that are *so* undefined and wide that it would take any forum member here as much effort as to write a book. Which has already been done, so there 

Specific questions, specific answers.


----------



## UNIXgod (Feb 9, 2011)

Suriano10 said:
			
		

> I have been searching in google but i canÂ´t still find the answer.



You can try this one:
http://www.google.com/bsd

or even this one:
http://www.google.com/linux


----------



## kpedersen (Feb 9, 2011)

Suriano10 said:
			
		

> Hello I am a new user on FreeBSD and i am iN need of some help, so please could you help me with these questions.
> 
> How to manage FTP servers
> How to manage DNS server
> and HTTP server



I find that if you want the name of a good book relating to your question... just add " in 24 hours" to it. For example...

How to manage FTP servers _in 24 hours_
How to manage DNS server _in 24 hours_
and HTTP server _in 24 hours_

(ok perhaps the last one didn't work so well but you get the jiist


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 10, 2011)

And don't make thread titles with "Help". Some of us will ignore them.


----------

